# --- 2012 Beetle Colors ---



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any info on colors? Specifically, will Carbon Steel Grey be available?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

http://askavwsalesguy.com/2011/05/10/2012-beetle-colors/


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

^Damn. Thanks for the link......no carbon for me.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

I was really hoping for a Shadow Blue or Blue Graphite like we have seen on the Golf and GTI. I definitely wanted a deep dark blue of some sort. 

I'd wait for the 'theme' models but I am pretty sure that the most I can do is postpone buying a car till the end of this year. That said colors always look different in person than they do on swatches, so here's hoping.


----------

